# Tips for healthy relationships



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

I think it would be interesting to have a pinned giving people ideas and help , internet links and books and other good advice for people to help them not get to the divorce and cheating stage 

I find many people mix up love with contentment 
and often fall into the trap of they start out putting the other person on a place of their affection and as they move in together get married have kids get a more important job the other half starts to feel and often with reason left out or taken for granted ,

i all so feel we could do with a pinned topic that deals with relationship brake down in a more open way 
as we sometimes get many posters with the same type problems and it would be good for them to have a more globe place to see what other have experienced some times reading others can be the kick in the bum to wake up and smell the roses 

we are not here to judge each poster 
some are good to show their partner as a cheater but neglect to talk about why they go to anger management or that they have not been a saint ,

just a few subjection i have nothing worked out in my head but just trowing it out there so others can debate this and may be we can come up with something better ,


----------

